# Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach



## spedy.69 (4. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich angle noch nicht lange und dazu kommt noch, dass ich ich China arbeite und lebe. Hier benötige ich zwar keinen Angelschein aber somit muss ich mir meine Erfahrungen selbst erarbeiten und kann nur auf relativ wenig Unterstützung zurückgreifen. 
Ich angle hier an kleinen bis mittleren Seen bzw. auch ab und zu mal im Meer. 
Meine Zielfische sind Karpfen u.ä. Fische. meist benutze ich eine Allround-Angel 2,70m, ein Haar-Rig, meine Hauptschnur ist eine geflochtene Schnur mit 0,16mm - also bis ca. 18kg. Als Vorfach nehme ich die gleiche Schnur - geflochten 0,16mm. Meine Köder sind meistens ∅ 15mm Boilies bzw. kleine Pellets mit ca. ∅ 6mm.
Die Fische hier sind recht robust und reißen mir relativ oft das Vorfach ab bzw. beißen es ab. Die Fische sind ca. 4-5 kg schwer und haben kleine aber scharfe Zähne. Die sehen zwar aus wie Brassen aber gehen auch schon mal auf einen kleinen Wobbler los. Ich habe schon überlegt als Vorfach mal ∅ 0,8mm Fluorocarbon draufzumachen - wäre das eine Idee?
Gruss
Spedy


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

Hasst Du mal nen Namen für die Fischart oder Fotos.
Friedfische die so Vorfächer knacken, gibts ja nicht so oft.

Hardmono oder FC ist halt recht dick und nicht komplett bissfest.

Vielleicht auch da mal ein dünnes Stahlvorfach antesten?


----------



## spedy.69 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

Hallo,
ich versuche mal ein Bild von meinem Heutigen Fang hochzuladen.
Wie gesagt, die Fische sehen aus wie brassen, haben aber nicht einen wirklichen Saugrüssel. 
Gruss
Spedy


----------



## MikeHawk (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

Das ist ein Piranha .....

Da wird dir wohl auch kein Flurcarbon helfen.
Gegen Piranhas hilft nur 0,5 oder noch dickerer Stahl.

PS. Wenn deine Schnur tatsächlich 0,16mm ist dann trägt diese real ca. 5 Kilo.


 PS. Ist der Thread ernst gemeint?


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

Das ist ein Pacu. Der hat Zähne wie ein Ross.


----------



## spedy.69 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

Hey Mike,
mach keinen Quatsch! Die Chinesen hier holen solche Fische mit der Stippangel und Teig raus! Und in China gibt es doch keine Piranhas oder? 
Diese Art von Fisch habe ich schon an 2 verschiedenen Teichen hier geangelt und die gehen voll ab auf deutsche Boilies. Im gleichen Teich gibt es auch jede Menge Graskarpfen.
Und die Piranhas werden doch nicht so gross oder? Der Fisch auf dem Bild hatte so ca. 5 kg. 
Gruss
Spedy


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

Laichzeit hat recht - Pacu - Nußknackergebiß
Stahlvorfach


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

siehe auch:
Wo kommt der Pacu denn her?

TV-Tipp: Sa. 20:15 DMAX Fluss Monster - Der Rote Pacu (kannste evtl. auf DMAX-Mediathek noch gucken..


----------



## spedy.69 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

Habe mir gerade m Internet ein paar Bilder von Pacus angesehen. Also so grosse Zähne haben die Fische nicht - eher sehr klein aber relativ spitz - so Nadeln ca. 3-4mm. 
Gruss
Spedy


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

hmm, dann muss ich passen....
So fit bin ich nicht in ausländischen Fischen


----------



## MikeHawk (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

Ja, ist ein Pacu und ein Pacu ist ein Piranha...


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

Es gibt verschiedene Arten, die als Jungfisch alle sehr ähnlich aussehen.
Mit der Jugendfärbung imitieren sie einen roten Piranha. "Schaf im Wolfspelz" also, bis sie selbst groß sind.


----------



## spedy.69 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

Hallo Leute,
ich glaube doch, dass da was dran ist. Nach eingehender Suche sind die Bilder, die ich gefunden habe meinem Fang verdammt ähnlich. 
Die Seen hier in Südchina sind relativ warm - ca. 25 - 28 Grad und der Pacu soll relativ Anpassungsfähig sein. Der Kopf und das Maul passen genau. Und ich habe gerade ein paar Artikel gefunden, dass die Chinesen die Pacus in Seen eingesetzt haben.
Also doch Stahlvorfach aufziehen!
Die Fische haben mir heute 3 mal das Vorfach zerfetzt!
Als Hauptschnur habe ich mir heute geflochtene Schnur mit ∅ 0,35mm aus Japan bestellt - das sollte wohl reichen oder?
Danke für die Infos!
Gruss
Spedy


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

Hauptschnur hätte auch bisherige gereicht- Vorfach ist das Problem


----------



## Torkel (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

Wenn die Stipper die fangen dann nur schnell und mit langschenkligem Haken sonst seh ich da keine Chance.


----------



## bombe20 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

aus der allwissenden müllhalde:


> Es soll schon tödliche Angriffe auf Menschen von Schwarzen Pacus gegeben haben, bei denen Männern die Hoden abgebissen wurden.


zum stahlvorfach zusätzlich noch ein suspensorium.


----------



## spedy.69 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Für mich als Ende 40er und Angeleinsteiger (seit einem Jahr) und dazu noch soweit weg von der Heimat ist das richtig toll, wenn man ein paar Tip und Infos von Profis bekommt. 
Leider ist das ich China etwas problematisch, da ich selbst nach 12 Jahren die Landessprache noch nicht gut genug beherrsche, um mich mit den Jungs hier vor Ort auszutauschen. 
Also ich habe festgestellt, dass es hier sehr viele Angelverrückte gibt und auch recht viele Möglichkeiten. Es gibt in Dongguan sehr viele Seen und zum Meer ist es auch nicht weit. 
An den Seen bezahlst du in der Regel zwischen 30 und 80 RMB für einen Tag angeln - das sind 5-10 €. In den Seen gibt es meist Silberkarpfen oder Grasskarpfen und eben auch Pacus! |bigeyes
Meeresangeln ist etwas teurer und kann schon mal um die 100 € pro Tag kosten. Dafür bist du aber alleine auf einem kleinen Boot. Da hatte ich meine erste Makrele gefangen und auch schon mal einen grösseren Octopus.
Ach so - und schwimmen gehen werde ich auf keinen Fall in den Seen hier! #d
Gruss
Spedy


----------



## spedy.69 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ist ne gute Idee und ich muss nicht immer so viel Zeug mitschleppen!
Ich habe vorgestern gesehen, dass ein Chinese einen ca. 5kg Pacu mit einer kleinen Spinnangel rausgezogen hat! Also Köder hat er einen kleinen Wobbler benutzt, der relativ flach lief.  Ich habe schon gedacht dem bricht die Angelrute ab!
Das mit dem Einzelhaken ist ne gute Idee weil einen größeren Drilling bekommt der Fisch wohl nicht ins Maul und bei einem Biss könnte er ausschlitzen. 
Gruss
Spedy


----------



## Trickyfisher (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln in China - Probleme mit Vorfach*

Hi, das sind definitiv Pacus, ich kenn die aus Südamerika.
Die werden dir auch das Stahlvorfach durchbeissen, wenn sie es ins Maul bekommen, in Venezuela haben die uns große Wobbler einfach durcgebissen.
Keine Ahnung, was die vicher in China zu suchen haben, die gehören dort definitiv nicht hin, kommen aber einstweilen verbreitet in Asien vor.
Pacus sind eigentlich Nussfresser, daher auch dieses extrem starke, fast menschenähnliche gebiss, sie jagen aber auch.
Eine Möglichkeit wären Blinker, da kann er die Schnur nicht durchbeissen, eine andere Möglichkeit, die du mal versuchen könntest, wären Cirklehooks (Kreishaken), die greifen in der Regel genau im Maulwinkel, dh. der Fisch beisst dann auf den Haken und nicht auf die Schnur, aber achtung, bei Cirklehooks darft du nicht anschlagen sondern nur auf Spannung gehen, der Haken dreht sich dann beim abziehenden Fisch genau in den Maulwinkel rein.
Die Viecher sind übrigends brachiale Kämpfer und machen auch am Teller eine gute Figur, unsere Indianerköchinnen haben uns die in Bananblätter eingewickelt über den offenen Feuer geröstet, ein Gedicht.
TL
johannes


----------

